
Coronavirus data dashboard deployed using Wolfram Cloud - RunningToMars
https://www.wolframcloud.com/obj/examples/COVID19Dashboard
======
RunningToMars
This data used for this dashboard is updated on a (nearly) daily basis and is
free for anyone to download and use.

Epidemic data:
[https://datarepository.wolframcloud.com/resources/Epidemic-D...](https://datarepository.wolframcloud.com/resources/Epidemic-
Data-for-Novel-Coronavirus-COVID-19)

Genetic sequences: [https://datarepository.wolframcloud.com/resources/Genetic-
Se...](https://datarepository.wolframcloud.com/resources/Genetic-Sequences-
for-the-SARS-CoV-2-Coronavirus)

Patient data: [https://datarepository.wolframcloud.com/resources/Patient-
Me...](https://datarepository.wolframcloud.com/resources/Patient-Medical-Data-
for-Novel-Coronavirus-COVID-19)

